# newbie needs a lot of techinal help



## chishifu (Apr 18, 2004)

hey guys, new here, so please bear with me

I drive a 96 max, and 98 sentra gxe, but love the max =)
anyways, i was wondering if there were any good techinal sites to go to, like introducing under the hood areas, how to mod, things like that. Just got my license, so want to brush up on my mechanics. 
Main things i really need to know are how suspension tends to affect things ie: stiffer/softer etc, brake diagrams, transmission info, stuff like that. yeah, any suggestions for beginner to technical info would be greatly appreciated.
Also wondering about the best way to get a job at a garage somewhere with no hands on experience =P. perhaps clerical work or something, but should i take a class first?
anyways, all for now, thx pplz
chishi


----------



## Terran (May 7, 2004)

www.maxima.org has much more traffic (and therefore more info) than this forum. Just be sure to read the faqs so as not to ask alot of stupid and already covered material.
www.motorvate.ca/mvp.php--good for maintenance
http://maxmods.dyndns.org/--good modification product info
http://www.vqpower.com/v2/--good modification write ups
Probably lots more but that's all I feel like thinking of. It should get you started though.


----------

